# Repair/Salvage of a broken knife



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2015)

Every once in a while, something terrible happens to a knife... in this case, someone broke one of our customer's knives in half. Usually, when someone says their knife is broken, they dont quite mean this. And i always tell people to never throw anything away until i have a chance to look at it. In general, many things people think cant be repaired, are easily repaired. In some cases, when the knife cant be repaired, we can salvage enough to make something useful with the broken bits. Here is an example of that...

(15 minutes total work time start to finish)

Before:






After:


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice work, and so fast! What's the top knife gonna be used for?


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 10, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Very nice work, and so fast! What's the top knife gonna be used for?



Beheading rats...lots of rats out there in LA


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 10, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Very nice work, and so fast! What's the top knife gonna be used for?



Garlic slicer.


----------



## daveb (Feb 10, 2015)

15 min in Jon time. What's that in mortal minutes?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2015)

daveb said:


> 15 min in Jon time. What's that in mortal minutes?



I have not clue how long something like this should take... I thought it would be longer, but it was quick


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 10, 2015)

Very cool Jon. What'd you use to shape the tang?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice work, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Very cool Jon. What'd you use to shape the tang?



all of this was done on a tw-90, rotary wheel, and regular stones


----------



## dough (Feb 11, 2015)

oh my great story.
just curious how long was the knife and how long is the end result?


----------



## Framingchisel (Feb 11, 2015)

Now I know what to do with all those 270's that are just too long... Two knives for the price of one.... and free shipping....LOL


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 11, 2015)

Jon, do you know how that damage occurred? I don't know if I'd even feel comfortable giving that person a Victorinox after that!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2015)

dough said:


> oh my great story.
> just curious how long was the knife and how long is the end result?



The knife was 240mm to begin with... the result was around a 150mm mini-gyuto. I could have made it a bit longer, but this is what the customer and i decided would be most useful for him.



toddnmd said:


> Jon, do you know how that damage occurred? I don't know if I'd even feel comfortable giving that person a Victorinox after that!



A coworker dropped my customer's knife from a pretty significant height... the customer is actually really good with the care and maintenance of his knives.


----------



## larrybard (Feb 11, 2015)

I assume it was a coworker of your customer -- not one of your coworkers. (Else maybe you would have referred to them as a former coworker.)


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2015)

larrybard said:


> I assume it was a coworker of your customer -- not one of your coworkers. (Else maybe you would have referred to them as a former coworker.)



whoops... it was the customer's coworker


----------



## glestain (Feb 11, 2015)

Worth to "repair"?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2015)

glestain said:


> Worth to "repair"?



When people can be really patient with me, I don't charge that much... In this case, he got a useful knife our of something that would have been a total loss, for the price of a couple of sharpenings.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 11, 2015)

the ol' tw-90, eh?


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jon... Great work making a usable knife from such an unfortunate accident! 15 minutes is insanely fast!
I estimate with my amateur skills And primitive tools that would take me between 1-2 hours and Wouldn't be half as good! 

Forgive my ignorance but could you enlighten me about this rotary wheel? I assume it has the ability to remove some serious metal without damaging heat treat.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2015)

Geo87 said:


> Jon... Great work making a usable knife from such an unfortunate accident! 15 minutes is insanely fast!
> I estimate with my amateur skills And primitive tools that would take me between 1-2 hours and Wouldn't be half as good!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but could you enlighten me about this rotary wheel? I assume it has the ability to remove some serious metal without damaging heat treat.



a few years ago, one of the craftsmen i train with in Japan made me a wheel based on one that i have used at his workshop... its not the larger type that runs vertically, but rather a wheel on its side that runs horizontally. As it is used with water, i can keep grinding without stopping. I have a few different grit wheels for it, but, my 150 grit gets the most use


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 12, 2015)

WAY COOL!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------

